# What is this?



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I am accepting guesses from the peanut gallery. 
I will post the answer later.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

A jig-making jig?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Mort said:


> A jig-making jig?


Well, it is a jig...and it worked great.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I like puzzles, you can tell from the kerf depth in first pic that it is right side up.
With the right spacers in grooves and perpendicular fence it could be used to cut small pieces of uniform size.
Probably more straightforward than that I'm sure.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is in it for me if I guess correctly?

George


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

bzguy said:


> I like puzzles, you can tell from the kerf depth in first pic that it is right side up.
> With the right spacers in grooves and perpendicular fence it could be used to cut small pieces of uniform size.
> Probably more straightforward than that I'm sure.


Well, that is a very accurate assessment, and basically true.

Sorry Frank. I don't have any prizes or coupons to hand out. Maybe next time.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

OK. Time's up!

Here ya go. My wife asked if I would make her a rack to store her weights on. She found one on the inet made of metal but she likes the one I made. We started this project last night and finished this afternoon...and that included her staining the piece of maple and me spraying it with Deft Satin finish.

So, I came up with this jig so I could quickly cut ten U-bolts in half without boogering up the finish. The sample pic has the nuts on the U-bolt, but those were removed prior to cutting.

All I did was place a U-bolt in the grooves and clamp it in my vise. Then I cut it with a reciprocating saw. It was actually much easier than I had expected.

The rear side of the board has recesses bored with a Forstner bit so the washer and nut will sit below the surface. After the bolts were attached, I used a fender washer as a protector so I could cut off the extra threads on each bolt with the reciprocating saw.

Thanks for playing along. Maybe this will inspire you on a project you might be working on.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Great Idea. Nice job.

Al


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Interesting. I've got some U-bolts from a long-ago-totaled truck that I've been carting around. And I could always use another hook.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

What kind of base do you have on that to keep it stable? Or is it mounted on the wall?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

TS3660 said:


> What kind of base do you have on that to keep it stable? Or is it mounted on the wall?


No base. It is just leaning against the wall. The weight is keeping it in place. 

It has been moved to the corner of the room, but still leaning.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a creative idea. Can I make another suggestion? I'm sure you rounded off the ends where you cut the U-bolt but how about a little extra protection but melting some heat shrink tubing on the end or dipping the ends in Plastic Dip?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

dirty-curty said:


> That's a creative idea. Can I make another suggestion? I'm sure you rounded off the ends where you cut the U-bolt but how about a little extra protection but melting some heat shrink tubing on the end or dipping the ends in Plastic Dip?


Thanks for the suggestion but there is no need. I made sure to file/grind/sand all sharp edges. They are smooth as a baby's ... 

Mike


----------

